# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  ΙΨΔ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ

## stefanos14587

Χθες έμαθα κάτι που δεν ήξερα από το γιατρό μου. Οτι η ιψδ είναι ουσιαστικά κατάθλιψη! Ότι πρόκειται για σύμπτωμα της κατάθλιψης. Δεν είναι λοιπόν λάθος να τις αντιμετωπίζουμε σαν δυο εντελώς ξεχωριστές ασθένειες; Γιατί ας πούμε όταν εχεις ιψδ να κάνεις μόνο συμπεριφορική και να μην πεις όσα σε απασχολούν σε ένα ψυχολόγο; Εγω ειχα ιψδ για πολύ καιρο, έκανα συμπεριφορική, έφυγε η ιψδ και μετά μου βγήκε κατάθλιψη. Κατάθλιψη είχα και πριν δηλαδή αλλά οι ψυχαναγκασμοί την κουκούλωναν...Και μετά όλα τα άγχη, οι φοβίες, οι στεναχώριες, βγήκαν από μέσα που κρύβονταν. Σαν να περίμεναν να φύγει η ιψδ για να βγουν.
Είναι αλήθεια σύνηθες να κάνεις κατάθλιψη μετά από ιψδ;
Και η κατάθλιψη νομίζω είναι πιο δύσκολη από την ιψδ. Πονάει περισσότερο. Είναι πιο αληθινή ασθένεια. Έρχεσαι αντιμέτωπος με τα πραγματικά προβλήματα, με όλα όσα σε φοβίζουν, σε αγχώνουν. Τα βλέπεις μπροστά σου. Φάτσα φόρα. Σου κατακλύζουν το μυαλό και τη σκέψη, σε βασανίζουν. Το μυαλό σου δεν κολλάει απλά σε κάτι, αλλά κολλάει στην αρνητική σκέψη. 
Γιατί εγώ τόσο καιρό να κάνω συμπεριφορική; Να κάνω ασκησούλες και να ακολουθώ οδηγίες; Γιατί να μην ασχοληθώ με αυτά που πραγματικά με απασχολούν, όσα με φοβίζουν, με αγχώνουν, να τα δω κατάματα, να σκεφτώ τι κάνω λάθος και να το αλλάξω; Έτσι, ίσως, και η ιψδ θα σταματούσε και δε θα πάθαινα κατάθλιψη. 
Τώρα είμαι 25 και έχω κατάθλιψη...τέλεια. Τι να πω...

----------


## wstyron

γεια σου εγω εχω καταθλιψη αυτο που σου πε ο γιατρος ειναι λαθος ... εκτος κ αν εννοουσε σε καποιες περιπτωσεις καταθλιψης υπαρχει κ ιψδ 
αν κ γνωριζω τι σημαινει ιψδ ποτε δε μπορεσα να καταλαβω ακριβως τι ειναι μπορεις να πεις ενα παραδειγμα ?
η συμπεριφορικη τι ειναι γιατι κ γω σκεφτομαι να κανω ....

----------


## angelos

Αν και δεν το κατεχω το ζητημα της ΙΨΔ, το βρισκω λιγο "περιεργο" να οριζεται ως ενα συμπτωμα της καταθλιψης.
Ισως ο γιατρος σου Στεφανε να εννοουσε αυτο που εγραψε ο wstyron.
Δεν ξερω κι'ολας, μπορει να ειναι και ετσι οπως τα λεει ο γιατρος, ας μας βοηθησει καποιος που το κατεχει το θεμα.

----------


## betelgeuse

Στεφανε αυτη ειναι μια ξεπερασμενη αποψη.......
Εγω που εχω ιψδ και ειχα και καταθλιψη ,μπορω να σου διαβεβαιωσω οτι ειναι δυο τελειως διαφορετικα πραγματα , με διαφορετικη συμπτωματολογια......

----------


## Raffaella

Στεφανε, πολυ σωστο το θεωρω οτι θες να ασχοληθεις με ο,τι πραγματικα αποτελει αιτια ολων οσων σε βασανιζουν.Καμια ψυχικη ασθενεια δεν εκδηλωνεται χωρις να υπαρχει βαθυτερος λογος (τραυματικα βιωματα,λανθασμενες πεποιθησεις, λανθασμενοι χειρισμοι κτλ).Εγω καταθλιπτικη διαθεση και αγχος ειχα πραγματικα απο τοτε που ξεκινα η μνημη μου, και σε καθημερινη βαση.Στην ηλικια των 15 ομως,λογω αυξησης των απαιτησεων απο τον εαυτο μου, αρχισε σε αυτα να προστιθεται κι η ιψδ, της οποιας τα συμπτωματα με ακολουθουν ως σημερα.Ισως απλως οταν ειμαστε σε περιοδο αυξημενης ενεργητικοτητας να υπερισχυουν τα ψυχαναγκαστικα συμπτωματα.Οταν οι υποχρεωσεις δεν ειναι τοσο πολλες, ισως κυριαρχουν τα καταθλιπτικα συμπτωματα.Αφου απο τη συμπεριφορικη μεθοδο δε βλεπεις ουσιωδη διαφορα, πιθανον να χρειαζεται βαθυτερη γνωση και αλλαγη του εαυτου σου...

----------


## wstyron

Raffaella oi λογοι δεν ειναι μονο τα τραυματικα βιωματα,λανθασμενες πεποιθησεις, λανθασμενοι χειρισμοι
μεγαλο ρολο παιζει κ η χημεια του εγκεφαλου η οποια μπορει να διαταραχθει για πολλους λογους 
αυτη η αποψη εδω στην ελλαδα δεν ειναι ευρεως γνωστη ομως ισχυει 1000%
αν πας στο εξωτερικο θα το ακουσεις συχνα εδω ομως αυτη η πλευρα των ψυχ προβληματων αποσιωπειται για διαφορουςλογους

----------


## wstyron

Raffaella oi λογοι δεν ειναι μονο τα τραυματικα βιωματα,λανθασμενες πεποιθησεις, λανθασμενοι χειρισμοι
μεγαλο ρολο παιζει κ η χημεια του εγκεφαλου η οποια μπορει να διαταραχθει για πολλους λογους 
αυτη η αποψη εδω στην ελλαδα δεν ειναι ευρεως γνωστη ομως ισχυει 1000%
αν πας στο εξωτερικο θα το ακουσεις συχνα εδω ομως αυτη η πλευρα των ψυχ προβληματων αποσιωπειται για διαφορουςλογους

----------


## Raffaella

Το ξερω wstyron οτι κι η χημεια του εγκεφαλου παιζει ρολο, αλλωστε και στην Ελλαδα ειναι αρκετα διαδεδομενο αυτο...Αλλα και πολλοι που παιρνουν φαρμακα ή εφαρμοζουν συμπεριφορικη μεθοδο κλπ δε βλεπουν ουσιαστικη βελτιωση, γι'αυτο πιστευω οτι η ριζα ειναι αλλου.Η διαταραχη της χημικης ισορροπιας ειναι ο τροπος εκδηλωσης της αρχικης αιτιας.Καθενος ο εγκεφαλος ισως ειναι ευαλωτος σε διαφορετικες ασθενειες και σε διαφορετικο βαθμο,αλλα το τι ακριβως τις πυροδοτει ειναι δυσκολο να προσδιοριστει με ακριβεια...

----------


## betelgeuse

Ραφαελα τουλαχιστον για την ιδεοληπτικη διαταραχη εινια σχεδον αποδεδειγμενο οτι εχει βιολογικη βαση.
Για αυτο αλλωστε υπαρχει και χειρουργικη επεμβαση που θεραπευει σχεδον πληρως (ψαξε στο google) .
Το οτι τα φαρμακα δεν θεραπευουν μια ασθενεια δεν αποδεικνυει οτι η ασθενεια δεν υπαρχει.
Πχ και ο διαβητης δεν θεραπευεται με τα φαρμακα , τι σημαινει αυτο? Oτι δεν ειναι ασθενεια....

----------


## jackrabit

Η ιψδ συνδεεται αμεσα με την καταθλιψη αφου τα αντικαταθλιπτικα και ειδικα τα καινουρια ενδεικνυται και για τα δυο,οταν εχεις ιψδ κανεις θεραπεια με αντικαταθλιπτικα

----------


## betelgeuse

Αντικαταθλιπτικα συνταγογραφουν και για αγχος και για αυπνια και για πολλα αλλα προβληματα.
Για την ιψδ γραφουν και αντικαταθλιπτικα και αντιψυχωτικα και αγχολυτικα.
Μηπως λοιπον ειναι και ψυχωση, εφοσον δινουν και αντιψυχωτικα για την θεραπεια της?

----------


## jackrabit

ψυχωση θα ειναι εφοσον το περιεχομενο της ιψδ ειναι ψυχωσικου τυπου,,π.χ.ισως να υπαρχει ασθενης που να αισθανεται πραγματα που δεν υπαρχουν και αυτα να του προκαλουν ψυχαναγκασμους,,,

----------


## cina

> ψυχωση θα ειναι εφοσον το περιεχομενο της ιψδ ειναι ψυχωσικου τυπου,,π.χ.ισως να υπαρχει ασθενης που να αισθανεται πραγματα που δεν υπαρχουν και αυτα να του προκαλουν ψυχαναγκασμους,,,


Τι θες να πεις, εγώ ως επί το πλείστον φαντάζομαι και έχω εμμονές με πράγματα που δεν υπάρχουν , δηλ. είμαι ψυχωτική;

----------


## wstyron

betelgeuse ορθη η παρατηρηση σου !

----------


## Raffaella

Σε ολες ουσιαστικα τις ψυχικες ασθενειες, οι ειδικοι μιλανε για ενα συνδυασμο βιολογικου υποστρωματος και εξωτερικων παραγοντων.Το θεμα ειναι να μη φτασουμε να ασχολουμαστε μονο με το βιολογικο υποστρωμα, θεωρωντας οτι τα αλλα δεν παιζουν κανενα ουσιαστικο ρολο.Απλως, τοσο τα εξωτερικα ερεθισματα οσο κι οι χειρισμοι του ατομου, ποτε δεν μπορουν να καταγραφουν με ακριβεια, οπως γινεται στα πειραματικα δεδομενα, κι ουτε να αναλυθουν με ακριβεια.Ακομη και για πολλες σωματικες αρρωστιες, υπαρχει η αποψη οτι οι ψυχολογικοι παραγοντες τις πυροδοτουν ή τις επιδεινωνουν.Ουτως ή αλλως,ελευθερος ειναι ο καθενας να βοηθιεται οπως νομιζει οτι του ταιριαζει...

----------


## cina

Συνήθως ο ψυχαναγκαστικός νιώθει ακεφιά, ατολμία , απώλεια ή απουσία ελπίδας. Αυτά τα συμπτώματα είναι συνηθισμένα στην κατάθλιψη. Η διάθεση των ψυχαναγκαστικών είναι συνήθως μειωμένη και πεσμένη. Έτσι όσο καταθλιπτικός αισθάνεται τόσο λιγότερο μπορεί να αντισταθεί στη διαταραχή αυτή. Από την άλλη πλευρά μπορεί η βελτίωση της διάθεσης που θα επέλθει μέσω ευνοϊκών συνθηκών της ζωής ή ακόμα και διαμέσου των φαρμάκων, με τα γνωστά αντικαταθλιπτικά, μπορεί να επηρεάσει θετικά και τον ψυχαναγκασμό.Υπάρχουν ενδείξεις ότι μια συγκεκριμένη ουσία, με το όνομα Χλωμιπραμίνη, που κανονικά δίνεται στην κατάθλιψη, μπορεί επίσης να οδηγήσει σε βελτίωση και τον ψυχαναγκαστικό ασθενή. Αν βασικά δρα έμμεσα με το να βελτιώνει τη διάθεση ή αν πραγματικά επιδρά άμεσα στους ψυχαναγκασμούς , δεν έχει εξηγηθεί ακόμη ικανοποιητικά.

----------


## betelgeuse

Σε αυτο δεν διαφωνω ραφαελα. 
Απλα πολλες φορες υποτιματε ο βιολογικος παραγοντας και ακουγονται αποψεις , οπως το οτι ο πασχων το θελει αυτο που του συμβαινει ή οτι ειναι αδυναμια του. Πραγμα που δεν ισχυει......

----------


## cina

> Σε αυτο δεν διαφωνω ραφαελα. 
> Απλα πολλες φορες υποτιματε ο βιολογικος παραγοντας και ακουγονται αποψεις , οπως το οτι ο πασχων το θελει αυτο που του συμβαινει ή οτι ειναι αδυναμια του. Πραγμα που δεν ισχυει......


Συχνά οι ψυχαναγκαστικοί δεν μπορούν να φανταστούν μια ζωή χωρίς ψυχαναγκασμούς.Η σκέψη ότι θα κινούνται ελεύθεροι, όπως οι άλλοι στην καθημερινή ζωή, τούς είναι σε τέτοιο βαθμό ξένη, ώστε να ακυρώνεται και να μην φτάνει στην φαντασία τους. Δεν φαντάζονται τη ζωή χωρίς Ψυχαναγκασμό σαν απελευθέρωση από τους Φόβους , τους κόπους και τα βάσανα , αλλά σαν μία εντελώς καινούρια ύπαρξη της οποίας τους κανόνες του παιχνιδιού θα πρέπει τώρα να μάθουν από την αρχή.Και σ' αυτό το σημείο το να χάσουν τον Ψυχαναγκασμό τους θα σήμαινε γι' αυτούς να παραδώσουν κάτι. Αυτό έχει σχέση με το συναισθηματικό δέσιμο που έχουν με τον Ψυχαναγκασμό. Θέλω να πω πως εντάξει ο βιολογικός παράγοντας ,δηλ. η προδιάθεση που ο καθένας έχει για μία αρρώστια,αλλά δεν φτάνει αυτό. Και για την διατήρηση της ασθένειας φταίει ο τρόπος σκέψης μας που δύσκολα αλλάζει , όπως εξήγησα παραπάνω.Στην ουσία δεν θέλουμε εμείς να αλλάξουμε πραγματικά, είμαστε συναισθηματικά δεμένοι με τον Ψυχαναγκασμό. Παρά την ταλαιπωρία μας , μας αρέσει να αυτομαστιγωνόμαστε, σαν τη μοναδική επιβεβαίωση της ύπαρξή μας.Φοβόμαστε να δούμε παραπέρα. Φοβόμαστε να αντικρύσουμε το άγνωστο, το απρόβλεπτο.

----------


## jackrabit

> Τι θες να πεις, εγώ ως επί το πλείστον φαντάζομαι και έχω εμμονές με πράγματα που δεν υπάρχουν , δηλ. είμαι ψυχωτική;


δεν εννοω εσενα,,απλα αναφερα μια περιπτωση,,εννοειται οτι δεν ειναι ολοι οι ψυχαναγκασμοι απο ψυχωση,,,,

----------


## cina

Εγώ για παράδειγμα τελευταία έχω έντονο το φόβο της τρέλας. Μήπως ακούσω φωνές, μήπως έχω οπτικές παραισθήσεις, μήπως νομίζω πως κάποιος με παρακολουθεί και θέλει να μου κάνει κακό, μήπως...μήπως... και η φαντασία να καλπάζει. Βέβαια έχω συνείδηση του παραλόγου , και αυτό κάνει τη διαφορά από την ψύχωση.Καμιά φορά όμως φοβάμαι και απελπίζομαι μήπως κάποια στιγμή πάψω να διακρίνω τι είναι πραγματικότητα και τι όχι, και χάσω την μπάλα. Κανένας με παρόμοια ανησυχία;;

----------


## betelgeuse

Αυτο που λες τωρα cina ειναι απο τις κλασσικες ιδεοληψιες ενος ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικου.
Και εγω το εχω αυτο , και ενα σωρο αλλα.......

----------


## cina

Σ' ευχαριστώ betelguese, θεωρώ πως είσαι ένα αρκετά κατατοπισμένο άτομο για την ιδψ. Όταν νιώθεις για παράδειγμα να σε κατακλύζει μία τρελή ιδέα ψυχωσικού τύπου , πώς ηρεμείς, εγώ φοβάμαι μην αρχίσω κάποια στιγμή να πιστεύω στις τρελές ιδέες και με κλείσουν σε ψυχιατρείο, το χειρότερο σενάριο. Φοβάμαι πολύ.

----------


## betelgeuse

Συνηθως απλα επαναλαβανω στον εαυτο μου οτι ειναι απλα μια ιδεοληψια και οτι δεν μπορει να γινει πραγματικοτητα , και οτι τοσα χρονια ποτε δεν εχει συμβει κατι απο αυτα που φοβομουν.
Μερικες φορες προσπαθω να κανω κατι αλλο , συνηθως μιλαω στο τηλεφωνο ή διαβαζω κατι , ωστε να απασχολησω το μυαλο μου.

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι εχω μαθει πλεον να μην τρομαζω με τις ιδεοληψιες , παλιοτερα παθαινα κρισεις πανικου εξ αιτιας τους , αλλα μερικες φορες ακομα δεν μπορω να το κοντρολαρω.
Πχ την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα ενας συμφοιτητς μου μου εδωσε ενα κομματι σοκολοτα και μου κολλησε οτι κατι εχει μεσα και το πεταξα. Ενω ηξερα οτι ειναι ιδεοληψια δεν μπορεσα να το ελεγξω....

----------


## jackrabit

εγω καμια φορα σκεφτομαι το συμπτωμα της συγχυσης οπου δεν ξερεις που βρισκεσαι ποιος εισαι τι λες και τι κανεις,,,επισης σκεφτομαι και για την αλτσχαιμερ στα γεραματα,,,,,,οπου τα χεις χαμενα που λενε και ξεχνας ακομα και ποιος εισαι,,,

----------


## cina

Γενικά αναρωτιέμαι, αν υπάρχουν όρια στη γκάμα των ιδεοληψιών. Πότε θεωρείσαι ότι έχεις ξεφύγει; Μπορείς δηλ. να σκέφτεσαι οτιδήποτε, όσο παράλογο και αν είναι, αρκεί να καταλαβαίνεις ότι είναι παράλογο; Και η απόδειξη γι' αυτό είναι το άγχος που σε κατακλύζει , όταν λες ,τι σκέφτηκα πάλι η βλαμμένη; Ας με διαφωτίσει κάποιος έμπειρος-η.

----------


## Raffaella

> Γενικά αναρωτιέμαι, αν υπάρχουν όρια στη γκάμα των ιδεοληψιών. Πότε θεωρείσαι ότι έχεις ξεφύγει; Μπορείς δηλ. να σκέφτεσαι οτιδήποτε, όσο παράλογο και αν είναι, αρκεί να καταλαβαίνεις ότι είναι παράλογο; Και η απόδειξη γι' αυτό είναι το άγχος που σε κατακλύζει , όταν λες ,τι σκέφτηκα πάλι η βλαμμένη; Ας με διαφωτίσει κάποιος έμπειρος-η.


Αν εχεις απολυτη συναισθηση οτι ειναι παραλογο, θεωρειται απλως ιδεοληψια, οχι κατι σοβαροτερο.Οταν συνειδητοποιεις οτι ειναι παραλογο, οντως μπορει να σε αγχωσει, γιατι βλεπεις οτι υπαρχουν σκεψεις που δεν ελεγχεις, αλλα σε καθησυχαζει κιολας, γιατι γνωριζεις οτι μπορεις να το διωξεις...

----------


## Raffaella

Επισης, οσο μεγαλο αγχος κι αν προκαλειται, κι οσο παραλογο περιεχομενο κι αν εχουν οι ιδεοληψιες, δεν σημαινει οτι "κινδυνευεις να ξεφυγεις"...Ειχα διαβασει καπου οτι πολλοι, λογω του παραλογου περιεχομενου των ιδεοληψιων, φοβουνται για σχιζοφρενεια κλπ, αλλα στην πραγματικοτητα δεν σχετιζεται με κατι τετοιο.

----------


## cina

> Αν εχεις απολυτη συναισθηση οτι ειναι παραλογο, θεωρειται απλως ιδεοληψια, οχι κατι σοβαροτερο.Οταν συνειδητοποιεις οτι ειναι παραλογο, οντως μπορει να σε αγχωσει, γιατι βλεπεις οτι υπαρχουν σκεψεις που δεν ελεγχεις, αλλα σε καθησυχαζει κιολας, γιατι γνωριζεις οτι μπορεις να το διωξεις...


Και αν δυσκολεύεσαι να το διώξεις, παρά τις προσπάθειες που έχεις κάνει με ψυχολόγο, απλά ανακουφίζεσαι προσωρινά; Και όταν το άγχος βαράει κόκκινο σε ένταση ή/και διάρκεια και τότε δυσκολεύεσαι πραγματικά να διακρίνεις, αν αυτό το παράλογο που σκέφτεσαι, είναι μόνο σκέψη ή μήπως είναι και πίστη; Δεν ξέρω αν με καταλαβαίνεις.

----------


## betelgeuse

Cina το παραλογο της ιδεοληψιας το καταλαβαινεις παντα , και η αποδειξη ειναι το αγχος που νιωθεις εκεινη την στιγμη.
Αυτο που ειναι δυσκολο ειναι οτι οταν ερχεται η ιδεοληψια , σε μπλοκαρει το αγχος σου και δεν μπορεις να ηρεμησεις...
Αν δεν την θεωρουσες παραλογη δεν θα σε τρομαζε.
Πχ στο παραδειγμα που ειπα πιο πανω με την σοκολατα , ηξερα οτι δεν ειναι σωστο και οτι ειναι παραλογο να σκεφτομαι οτι κατι εχει μεσα , αλλα το αγχος μου με εκανε να την πεταξω και μετα ενιωθα ασχημα.
Αν ηταν ψυχωση πχ θα νομιζα οτι καλα εκανα και την πεταξα και οτι οντως ειχε κατι μεσα . Δεν θα αντιλαμβανομουν δηλαδη οτι δεν ηταν σωστο.

----------


## jackrabit

μηπως ισχυει και κατι ενδιαμεσο?δηλαδη να μην μπορεις να ξερεις σιγουρα,,να εισαι σε διλειμα,,να πιστευεις οτι μπορει να ειναι πραγματικοτητα αλλα μπορει και να ειναι μια ιδεοληψια,,,,να μην εχεις μια απολυτη αποψη,,νομιζω αυτο εννοει η cina

----------


## betelgeuse

Kαι αυτο μπορει να συμβει , ειδικα στην αρχη που δεν ξερεις τι ειναι νομιζεις οτι μια ιδεοληψια ειναι πραγματικη σου επιθυμια , αλλα σου προκαλει φοβο.
Πχ απο τις πρωτες ιδεοληψιες μου ηταν οτι θα σκοτωσω καποιον , Τρομαζα και νομιζα οτι πραγματικα το θελω , αλλα ηξερα οτι ειναι παραλογο ( για αυτο και πηγα στον ψυχιατρο ). 
Αν και νομιζα οτι ειναι κατι σαν πραγματικη επιθυμια , την ωρα που ερχοταν η ιδεοληψια οταν περναγε ελεγα: "μα καλα τι σκεφτομαι?" και αντιλαμβανομουν το παραλογο...

----------


## cina

Ναι jackrabit αυτό εννοώ, αλλά με βοήθησες ως ένα βαθμό και συ betelguese με το παράδειγμα που ανέφερες. Τι γίνεται στην περίπτωση αυτή λοιπόν που είσαι σε δίλημμα, που αμφιβάλεις, και το άγχος δεν σ' αφήνει να δεις ξεκάθαρα; Υπάρχει τρόπος να το ξεκαθαρίσεις; Τελικά μόνο οι ιδεοψυχ. μπορούν να αναλύουν και να αναλύουν μία περίπτωση τόσο εξονυχιστικά και με τέτοια λεπτομέρεια.

----------


## betelgeuse

Cina σε καποιο σημειο λες οτι το αγχος δεν σε αφηνει να δεις καθαρα. Ναι τοτε δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις και πολλα.
Και εκει ακριβως χρειαζεται να εχεις μαθει να το διαχειριζεσαι. 
Εγω εχω εδω και 10 χρονια προβλημα με τις ιδεοληψιες . Τα πρωτα 8 χρονια δεν μπορουσα να ξερω αν μια σκεψη ειναι ιδεοληψια ή οχι.Ακομα και να καταλαβαινα οτι εχω μια ιδεοληψια αμφεβαλα συνεχως.
Τωρα εχω μαθει καποιες τεχνικες και μπορω να μην αφηνω το αγχος να με κυριευει.
Συνεχισε να δουλευεις με την ψυχολογο σου και καποια στιγμη θα δεις αποτελεσμα , δεν γινεται απο την μια μερα στην αλλη να το θεσεις υπο ελεγχο.


Κατι που εμενα με εχει βοηθησει ειναι το να καταγραφω τι νιωθω οταν εχω μια ιδεοληψια ή εναν καταναγκασμο και οταν αμφιβαλω να κανω συγκριση.
Δηλαδη οταν εχω μια ιδεοληψια Χ εχω αυτα τα συμπτωματα και νιωθω αυτα τα συναισθηματα.
Οταν λοιπον ερχεται μια νεα ιδεοληψια αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρη αν ειναι ιδεοληψια ή οχι κανω μια συγκριση.
Συνηθως σε ολες τις ιδεοληψιες υπαρχει κατι κοινο. πχ ο φοβος που προκαλουν ή το οτι ερχονται παντα σε συγκεκριμενες στιγμες , και αυτα τα κοινα σημεια ειναι που μπορουν να σε βοηθησουν οταν το αγχος δεν σε αφηνει...

----------


## cina

sorry betelguese δεν διάβασα το τελευταίο σου post. Το να σκεφτείς ότι θα σκοτώσεις κάποιον ή θα αυτοκτονήσεις είναι από τα συνηθισμένα συμπτώματα της ιδψ. Αυτά δεν με φοβίζουν , με φοβίζουν άλλα που δεν τα βρίσκω σε sites που περιγράφουν συμπτώματα της ιδψ , γιατί είναι μάλλον πολύ περίεργα, όπως το να σκέφτεσαι ότι κάποιος είναι κάτι άλλο απ' αυτό που φαίνεται, και μετά να λες τι 'ναι πάλι τούτο, θεέ μου.

----------


## cina

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ betelguese. Να είσαι καλά. Πολύτιμη η βοήθειά σου.

----------


## cina

Πάντως μπορείς να βοηθηθείς περισσότερο από κάποιον που έχει βιώσει ίδιες καταστάσεις , παρά από κάποιον ψυχολόγο.

----------


## Raffaella

cina, με την ιδεοληψια που αναφερεις, να σκεφτεσαι οτι ειναι καποιος κατι αλλο απο αυτο που φαινεται, εννοεις οτι αμφιβαλλεις υπερβολικα για το αν υποκρινεται καποιος ή ειναι ειλικρινης; Γιατι τελευταια η βασικη εμμονη που εχω ειναι αυτη...Η ιδια η αμφιβολια βεβαια, για το τι ειναι ο αλλος, δεν ειναι παθολογικη.Οταν ξεπερνα καποια ορια γινεται παθολογικη...

----------


## jackrabit

τα ορια αυτα πιστευω οτι πρεπει να τα θεσει καποιος που θα ακουσει πολυ προσεκτικα και με λεπτομερια απο την cina και με τη δικη του λογικη να βγαλει ενα συμπερασμα,,ετσι με δυο λεξεις δεν γινεται να καταλαβουμε εμεις τι ειναι,,

----------


## cina

Λοιπόν για να ξεκαθαρίσω τί νιώθω ακριβώς: Βλέπω κάποιον , και σκέφτομαι αυτόματα μήπως μεταμορφωθεί σε κάτι τρομαχτικό, επηρεασμένη από θρίλερ μάλλον, τί να πώ , και εγώ αν και ξέρω ότι είναι μ......α αυτό που σκέφτομαι, φοβάμαι μήπως κάποια στιγμή νιώσω απειλητικά και αρχίσω να τρέχω σαν κυνηγημένη. Έχω διαβάσει μαρτυρία κάποιου ψυχωτικού που σκεφτόταν με παρόμοιο τρόπο. Γνωρίζω ότι πρόκειται για ιδεοληψία αλλά φοβάμαι μήπως κάποια στιγμή αρχίσω να το πιστεύω.Γενικά σαν άτομο πιστεύω στα μεταφυσικά. Κατά τα άλλα δεν είμαι καχύποπτη με τους ανθρώπους , μάλλον ευαίσθητη στην αρνητική κριτική των άλλων. Στο παρελθόν είχα βιώσει ιδεοληψίες-φοβίες με πιο λογικό περιεχόμενο. Το να φοβάσαι τους άλλους Raffaella σε σημείο εμμονής το βρίσκω πιο λογικό ή τουλάχιστον έχει μία λογική βάση , το να φοβάσαι όμως πράγματα που δημιουργείς εσύ με το μυαλό σου ,το βρίσκω κομματάκι παράλογο.Αυτό ακριβώς νιώθω και το κακό είναι ότι ο ψυχολόγος ή δεν με καταλαβαίνει ή απλά με καθησυχάζει. Μου λέει ότι θα πρέπει να σταματήσω να επηρεάζομαι από γνώμες άλλων και να αρχίσω να έχω μεγαλύτερη εμπιστοσύνη στον εαυτό μου. Με την ιδεοληψία δεν ασχολείται καθόλου,ούτε την αναλύει.
Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι έχω και πλήθος καταναγκασμούς , που όμως δεν με ανησυχούν, όπως, αν πιάσει το μάτι μου κάτι που δεν είναι στη σωστή του θέση, δεν θα ησυχάσω αν δεν το τακτοποιήσω, δεν φεύγω απ΄το σπίτι αν δεν κάνω ένα πέρασμα απ' όλα τα δωμάτια για να βεβαιωθώ ότι όλα είναι τακτοποιημένα και τα παντζούρια κατεβασμένα, ελέγχω πολλές φορές την τσάντα μου για τα κλειδιά και το πορτοφόλι , αν χάσω κάτι θα φάω όλο τον τόπο μέχρι να το βρω και γι' αυτό σπάνια χάνω αντικείμενα, θέλω πάντα η κουζίνα να είναι συμμαζεμένη και τακτοποιημένη , όχι πιάτα στον νεροχύτη, αν βάλω στο μάτι ένα ρούχο που μ' αρέσει, θα σκάσω αν δεν το πάρω, παλιότερα έκανα οικονομία στο φαγητό προκειμένου να αγοράσω ένα ρούχο που μ' άρεζε, ελέγχω πολλές φορές ένα κείμενο που γράφω για ορθογραφικά λάθη , ακόμα και κόμματα και τόνους. Και πολλά άλλα που δεν αναφέρω λόγω χρόνου και από φόβο μήπως γελοιοποιηθώ. Το κακό είναι ότι αυτοί οι καταναγκασμοί δεν με ανησυχούν , σε αντίθεση με τις ιδεοληψίες. Βέβαια είναι το ίδιο ισχυροί , απλά δεν με ενοχλούν, ίσως επειδή τους έχω χρόνια και έχω συμβιβαστεί, ενώ οι ιδεοληψίες αλλάζουν κάθε τόσο. Μόλις συμφιλιωθώ με κάποια , έρχεται μία χειρότερη να πάρει τη θέση της. Κουράστηκα πια!

----------


## jackrabit

για να λεει ο ψυχολογος σου οτι πρεπει να εχεις μεγαλυτερη εμπιστοσυνη στον εαυτο σου και να μην επηρεαζεσαι απο αλλες γνωμες συμπεραινω οτι,,,,,,,,δεν προκειται για αυταπατες αυτες οι ιδεες σου,διαφορετικα δεν θα σε αφηνε να πιστευεις στον εαυτο σου,,,,θεωρει λοιπον οτι εχεις λογικη και αυτεπιγνωση.....

οσον αφορα το μεταφυσικο περιεχομενο ,,ας μην ειμαστε στενομυαλοι,,αν και δεν πιστευω σε μεταφυσικα καθολου θεωρω οτι ειναι δικαιωμα σου να πιστευεις σε αυτα και η φαντασια του καθενος ειναι ελευθερη ...

ο φοβος που εχεις ,,δηλ.να αρχιζεις να πιστευεις στις ιδεοληψιες σου,,μηπως εχει προελθει απο αυτο που εχεις διαβασει για καποιον ψυχωτικο?

γινεται αραγε να συμβει αυτο που φοβασαι?δεν ξερω,,,,,,,παντως κατι πρεπει να κανει με τις ιδεοληψιες και τους ψυχαναγκασμους σου ο ψυχολογος να ασχοληθει η αλλιως βρες αλλον,,πρεπει να δωθει μια λυση

----------


## Raffaella

cina, για αυτο που περιγραφεις με τους αλλους, οτι θα αρχισεις να νιωθεις απειλημενη κτλ, οντως πολυ πιθανο να εχεις επηρεαστει απο θριλερ και λοιπα, και σε συνδυασμο με την ιψδ σού εκδηλωνεται ετσι.Κι εγω πιστευω στα μεταφυσικα, αλλα οχι σε ο,τιδηποτε ακουσω, παρα μονο σε συγκεκριμενα θεματα, και οταν αμφιβαλλω ειτε το ψαχνω ειτε δεν το σκεφτομαι.
Ειχες πει οτι, τις φορες που το αγχος φτανει στο αποκορυφωμα, φοβασαι μηπως αρχισεις να πιστευεις στις ιδεοληψιες...Γενικα, το αγχος θολωνει την αντιληψη, τα αντανακλαστικα κτλ, αλλα οχι σε βαθμο να χανεται η επαφη με την πραγματικοτητα.Αρα και παλι δεν κινδυνευεις να τα πιστεψεις.Αλλωστε κι οι κρισεις πανικου ενα απο τα συμπτωματα που εχουν ειναι ο φοβος τρελας/απωλειας ελεγχου, ενω δεν ισχυει.Μπορεις, οταν θα εισαι σε κατασταση ηρεμιας, να φερεις στη μνημη σου στιγμες που σε αγχωσαν οι ιδεοληψιες, και θα δεις τη διαφορα στον τροπο που τις αντιλαμβανεσαι.Αρα και την επομενη φορα ισως δε νιωσεις τοσο στρες...Επισης, το να προσπαθεις "μετα βιας" κι ακαριαια να διωξεις τετοιες σκεψεις οταν ερχονται, μπορει να εντεινει το αγχος αντι να τις απομακρυνει...Καλυτερα να μην τους δινεις σημασια και θα υποχωρησουν μονες τους.Θελει εξασκηση και χρονο...

----------


## cina

Είναι δύσκολο να αλλάξω ψυχολόγο, εξάλλου θεωρώ ότι τού έχω πει πολλά πράγματα για μένα και με ξέρει καλά, έχω δεθεί μαζί του. Να πάω σε άλλον και ξανά απ' την αρχή να του περιγράφω το πρόβλημα, δεν νομίζω.Τώρα πάω μόνο περιστασιακά, μια στο τόσο, όπως είπα και πιο πρίν , δεν μπορώ να κάνω μια ζωή ψυχοθεραπεία.Έχεις δίκιο όμως jackrabit εκεί που λες για την προέλευση του φόβου, ναι, φοβάμαι την ψύχωση και διαβάζω μαρτυρίες ψυχωτικών για να δω αν ανήκω στην κατηγορία.

----------


## cina

> cina, για αυτο που περιγραφεις με τους αλλους, οτι θα αρχισεις να νιωθεις απειλημενη κτλ, οντως πολυ πιθανο να εχεις επηρεαστει απο θριλερ και λοιπα, και σε συνδυασμο με την ιψδ σού εκδηλωνεται ετσι.Κι εγω πιστευω στα μεταφυσικα, αλλα οχι σε ο,τιδηποτε ακουσω, παρα μονο σε συγκεκριμενα θεματα, και οταν αμφιβαλλω ειτε το ψαχνω ειτε δεν το σκεφτομαι.
> Ειχες πει οτι, τις φορες που το αγχος φτανει στο αποκορυφωμα, φοβασαι μηπως αρχισεις να πιστευεις στις ιδεοληψιες...Γενικα, το αγχος θολωνει την αντιληψη, τα αντανακλαστικα κτλ, αλλα οχι σε βαθμο να χανεται η επαφη με την πραγματικοτητα.Αρα και παλι δεν κινδυνευεις να τα πιστεψεις.Αλλωστε κι οι κρισεις πανικου ενα απο τα συμπτωματα που εχουν ειναι ο φοβος τρελας/απωλειας ελεγχου, ενω δεν ισχυει.Μπορεις, οταν θα εισαι σε κατασταση ηρεμιας, να φερεις στη μνημη σου στιγμες που σε αγχωσαν οι ιδεοληψιες, και θα δεις τη διαφορα στον τροπο που τις αντιλαμβανεσαι.Αρα και την επομενη φορα ισως δε νιωσεις τοσο στρες...Επισης, το να προσπαθεις "μετα βιας" κι ακαριαια να διωξεις τετοιες σκεψεις οταν ερχονται, μπορει να εντεινει το αγχος αντι να τις απομακρυνει...Καλυτερα να μην τους δινεις σημασια και θα υποχωρησουν μονες τους.Θελει εξασκηση και χρονο...


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Raffaella, παλιότερα κατάφερνα να διώξω τις ιδεοληψίες με τον τρόπο που περιγράφεις, ένα διάστημα δε δεν είχα καθόλου, τώρα τελευταία λόγω άγχους και κάποιων άλλων προβλημάτων έχουν επιστρέψει δριμύτερες.Και όλος αυτός ο φόβος που τις συνοδεύει, με έχει κουράσει, χάθηκε να είμαι ένας φυσιολογικός άνθρωπος που να σκέφτομαι λογικά και να μην έχω παράλογες φοβίες;

----------


## cina

Επειδή η ζωή μου είναι γεμάτη υποχρεώσεις που οι ιδεοληψίες δεν με αφήνουν να ανταποκριθώ 100% , φοβάμαι μην έρθει κάποια στιγμή και νιώσω ότι έχω χάσει πολλά εξαιτίας τους.Και τότε με πιάνει κατάθλιψη που δεν μπορώ να χαρώ 100% ό, τι καλό υπάρχει στη ζωή μου αυτή τη στιγμή, που δεν ζω το τώρα σε όλη του την έκταση, που αφήνω να βασανίζομαι χωρίς να υπάρχει κάποιος αντικειμενικός-σοβαρός λόγος.

----------


## Raffaella

> Επειδή η ζωή μου είναι γεμάτη υποχρεώσεις που οι ιδεοληψίες δεν με αφήνουν να ανταποκριθώ 100% , φοβάμαι μην έρθει κάποια στιγμή και νιώσω ότι έχω χάσει πολλά εξαιτίας τους.Και τότε με πιάνει κατάθλιψη που δεν μπορώ να χαρώ 100% ό, τι καλό υπάρχει στη ζωή μου αυτή τη στιγμή, που δεν ζω το τώρα σε όλη του την έκταση, που αφήνω να βασανίζομαι χωρίς να υπάρχει κάποιος αντικειμενικός-σοβαρός λόγος.


Πολλες φορες οι ιδεοληψιες ειναι κι ενας τροπος "προειδοποιησης" οτι δεν μπορουμε τοσο πολλες ή τετοιου ειδους υποχρεωσεις απο αυτες που εχουμε συγκεντρωσει.Εγω, οσο πιο προγραμματισμενη και παραγωγικη προσπαθουσα να κανω τη ζωη μου, τοσο περισσοτερες ιδεοληψιες κι αγχος ειχα.Οταν προσπαθησα να σκεφτομαι πιο ελευθερα, τοτε αρχισαν να υποχωρουν...

----------


## christos78

25 eisai rr stefane oxi 35, mh xaneis allo xrono skeftontas to parel8on.

----------


## Δημήτρης001

Πολύ παλιό thread,το ξεσκέπασα προφανώς γιατί σκέφτομαι παρόμοια πράγματα...το πρόβλημα μου είναι οτι έχω επηρρεαστεί πολύ από όσα διάβαζα κατά καιρούς στο ιντερνετ με αποτέλεσμα να μου κολλάνε όλα!Γενικά οι μαρτυρίες σας παιδιά είναι το 99% των όσων περνάω...ενώ έχεις την προσωπικότητα σου,την λογική σου,τις αντιλήψεις σου ξαφνικά κάτι να πετάγεται που να σου προκαλεί έντονο άγχος και δυσφορία και να πρέπει από το μηδέν να το εκλογικεύσεις για να το διώξεις...και εγώ σκέφτομαι πολλά κατά καιρούς,βλάσφημες σκέψεις θρησκευτικού τύπου,ιδεοληψίες οτι μπορεί να με καταβάλει κάτι,υπαρξιακά,φόβος τρέλας και πολλά τέτοια που όταν συνοδεύονται από ψυχοσωματικά και άγχος μπερδεύεσαι πάρα πολύ,δυσκολεύεσαι να αντιληφθείς αν αυτό που πιστεύεις είναι αλήθεια ή ψέμα(και εκεί έγκειται το πρόβλημα οτι δεν έχουμε ανοχή στην αμφιβολία)...προς όσους θεωρούν οτι θα τρελαθούν ή οτιδήποτε,όλα αυτά είναι ιδεοληψίες που εντείνονται όταν είσαι σε κατάθλιψη αλλά πάντα είσαι σε θέση ακόμα και σε πολύ στρες να αντιλαμβάνεσαι την πραγματικότητα...μάλιστα μια πολύ δυνατή απόδειξη είναι το γεγονός οτι το πολύ αυτό στρες προέρχεται ακριβώς επειδή αντιστεκόμαστε στις ιδεοληψίες...και όχι επειδη τις πιστεύουμε...

----------

